# Nature's Select dog food



## gailb (Feb 28, 2011)

I found a place here in town that makes dog food. It's called Nature's Select and is made here. Supposedly all natural ingredients. Here is the ingredient list for the type of dog food I'm looking at buying. I'm not up to par with dog food ingredients yet. Still learning. Can anyone tell me if this is a good dog food? It would be great to support a local business if possible. Otherwise, I'm looking at Acana and I think the other one is called California Natural. 

List of Ingredients
Wild Alaskan Salmon Meal, Brown Rice, Sweet Potato Meal, Pumpkin Meal, Canola Oil preserved with mixed Tocopherols, Flaxseed, Salmon Oil, Cranberries, Blueberries, Potassium Chloride, Kelp, Calcium Carbonate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Panthothenate , Choline Chloride, Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Monoitrate, Selenium Yeast, Biotin, Rosemary Extract, Sage Extract, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Chelate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Yucca Schidigera Extract.


Guaranteed Analysis

Crude Protein Min. – 22%
Crude Fat Min. – 12
Crude Fiber Max. – 5%, 
Moisture Max. – 10%, 
Omega 3 Min. - .5%,
Omega 6 Min. – 1.5%,
3472 kcal/kg


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I would pass on the Nature's Select and go with the Acana.


----------



## DarDog (Sep 6, 2010)

I agree with tem_sat! Definitely go for Acana. From your post, Nature's Select seems to not have enough meat, too low protein, and way too high carbs.


----------



## gailb (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks so much to both of you. Will be going out and buying Acana tomorrow and start switching him over from Natural Balance to Acana.


----------



## DarDog (Sep 6, 2010)

No problem! We did the switch 3 weeks ago to Acana and it is going well :smile:


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

Can't say enough good things about Acana! Great choice!


----------



## Dana (Oct 27, 2009)

Gailb, while I do agree with DarDog about the meat, protein, and carbs in the food you mentioned, for a single-source protein/fairly limited ingredient diet, it looks pretty decent. Sadly, there aren't many (if ANY) of those (limited ingredient/single protein) out there with high meat/protein.   

I would LOVE for Acana or Orijen to come out with a limited ingredieint, single source protein diet. Acana does have the lamb and apple variety (but it's not especially high in protein, and my dog definitely doesn't do well on lamb).


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Dana- california natural has a single protein chicken formulas, its just chicken meal and peas and 34% protein
Eliminate Pet Food Allergies – Hypoallergenic Dog Food & Cat Food – California Natural Pet Food

Unfortunately, the rest of their formulas are too low in protein (21%) .


----------



## Dana (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, Unosmom! Actually, I'm not sure how my dog is with chicken.....used to think she had slight issues with it, but am now starting to think it may have been either environmental or could be potatoes (which I know are in CN). I'm in the process of switching her off CN Venison (yes, protein is low - used to add EVO venison canned to help with that) to Petcurean Go Natural Salmon Oatmeal (also low in protein - adding Wellness Salmon canned) to avoid potatoes and see how she does. I've also read potatoes can cause issues with arthritis, and my dog definitely has issues there (blew both knees out 4 years ago and had TPLO surgeries for that) so it seems to be a good idea to avoid potatoes if possible! The CN Grainfree chicken might be a good option for gailb if the Acana doesn't work out.

***And now I have to correct myself.....just looked it up and CN Grain-free chicken doesn't have potatoes - just peas. Seems the potatoes are in the lamb variety and venison variety. Well, I may have to try that next to test whether or not she's got issues with chicken! I'm not a fan of P&G, but will have to admit that neither of my dogs had a problem while on the CN Venison, and they were on it from June or July 2010 until just recently. And one of my dogs had her annual exam 2 months ago with perfect bloodwork, so it seems so far P&G hasn't messed with this food. Yet.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Also, you may want to look into Nutrisca, its grain free/potato free, they have a chicken and lamb formula. Its also on sale @petfooddirect.com (although they are out of large bags now) and you can use a 20% off coupon :

NBP20LGB

Nutrisca | PetFoodDirect.com


----------



## Dana (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, Unosmom! Nutrisca may have too many ingredients for Shadow (she's got a somewhat sensitive stomach) and I'm not sure yet how she is with chicken. I do want to try her on a limited ingredient diet with chicken and NO potatoes to see if chicken bothers her (so CA Nat grain free may be perfect for this!). 

Now Krystal (my Aussie) doesn't seem to have any food issues so I ordered 3 bags of the chicken Nutrisca at Petfood direct so we can try that out - THANKS for the coupon info! Shipping was pretty high, but with the sale price and additional 20% off I think I still got a deal! Besides, according to the Dogswell store locator, there aren't any stores selling this in my area yet. I sure hope Krystal likes this food since I ordered a lot!


----------

